# whiteboard help



## level (Feb 25, 2010)

hey guys new to forum and just wanted some input on whiteboard shaft. i got fitted the other day and swing speed was 107, 12 degree launch angle, 3500 spin, 1.5 smash, was using ft9 tour 9.5 with graffoly pro blue 65s I want a whiteboard, fitter told me WB73s or if i liked a lighter shaft to go with 63xs what do you guys think, anyone any experience with these shafts or setup...what pro's con's about lighter shaft stiffer? Should i get 73 and tip it? Questions Questions, any help would be awesome thanks alot :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

mmmm not sure about that shaft I've never tryed it I plat dynamic gold superlight in my clubs and I like the feel of it I think a light shaft can cause you to lose some distance but not much and with still playing a steel shaft it doesn't give the vibrations that my old shaft used to.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, I haven't played that shaft either. I'm still enough of a novice that I'm playing the stock shafts in my clubs except for my Taylor Made 9.5* driver, I have a Penley in it, but it's a still flex and not considered a light shaft. My Adams 10.5* driver is the stock (stiff) Grafalloy and my woods have Adilia NVS. Wish I could help more, I'm going to see the smith I've been learning from today and I'll ask him his opinion.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Al said they're a really good shaft and the extra stiffness and the higher flex point create less spin on the ball. He did say they're pricey, but could help your game with a swing speed and spin as high as yours is. This is advice given by my local fitting pro, I have been apprenticing with.


----------



## level (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks a bunch cajun i can find them for 150-200 wich is expensive but cheap for that shaft...i can;t wait to hit it:headbang:


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

You're welcome. Al's being smithing for about 30 years, I definitely trust his opinion.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

gotta love some inside knowledge!


----------

